# Goodies.Co March 2013



## OiiO (Mar 3, 2013)

The shipping is only one week away and I noticed there's still no March thread so I might as well start one.

I'm really hoping this box is better than the last one because it was just plain bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 3, 2013)

Yay...hoping for a good box! I really hope this one has some new things for me to try, and not crap like Chips Ahoy.

Or at least some easter candy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gigishark (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope it's good my last one. Gave it 7 months over it now


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm kind of over it, too...unless they start to wow me again. I've just found I prefer Graze both for the snacks and the frequency.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of over it, too...unless they start to wow me again. I've just found I prefer Graze both for the snacks and the frequency.


 And I actually feel like I'm over food subs in general. I want to see what they send out in March to decide whether I want to stay a subscriber mostly for my husband, not even for myself, since I kind of lost interest. I changed my Graze deliveries to bi-weekly too.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 3, 2013)

I still like Goodies... but then again I have kids that love stuff like cookies and peanut butter... so I get the fun, "new discovery" stuff, and they get the more kid-friendly stuff.  (and my hubby gets the healthy stuff that the rest of us won't touch!)

Also, I've found several things that my kids will eat that I never would have guessed.  I have an anti- fruits &amp; veggies kid that will eat the dehydrated apple chips, and he loved the Plentils.  Even though last month's box was the "worst" one so far with the items that were sent, it still beat out Graze and Love With Food (I did a foodie box beatdown on my blog for February boxes).

That being said, this is the food sub that works best for me at this point in my life.  The me of about 7-10 years ago would have totally preferred Graze!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 3, 2013)

February was my first box, so I don't have anything to compare to, but I liked mine. The bacon popcorn wasn't for us, but we liked everything else.


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 3, 2013)

This will be the first month that I get a goodies box. I really loved the previous boxes that I saw and was kinda meh about the appearance of last months box so I am hoping that this month will be good! I'm excited about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 3, 2013)

This will be my first month as well. I'm looking forward to it but pretty apprehensive after seeing last month's box.


----------



## cranraspberry (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really hoping this box is better than the last one because it was just plain bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! The February box was just so sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Totem (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm not swayed by one box since I've discovered so many nice goodies and it's only 7 bucks. And I'm definitely not leaving till I earn my free box.


----------



## teastrong (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This will be my first month as well. I'm looking forward to it but pretty apprehensive after seeing last month's box.


 This is my first box too. I'm hopeful it is an improvement over the previous month.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 4, 2013)

I was disappointed last month. I HOPE this month is good. That being said, the chips ahoy Reese's cookies were actually good to me lol


----------



## Souly (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And I actually feel like I'm over food subs in general. I want to see what they send out in March to decide whether I want to stay a subscriber mostly for my husband, not even for myself, since I kind of lost interest. I changed my Graze deliveries to bi-weekly too.


 I feel the same way. I'm canceling graze too.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 4, 2013)

looks like the March charges are processing, just saw it posted to my account.

february was my first so we'll see what march has in store, hopefully it was just a dud and not a trend of what's to come


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 5, 2013)

I cancelled too late so will still receive March box. Not really hate the boxes though the past few boxes haven't been as fantastic as the first few. I'm just over all the food subscriptions for now. Maybe will sub back in a few months time though, who knows


----------



## morre22 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was disappointed last month. I HOPE this month is good.
> 
> That being said, the chips ahoy Reese's cookies were actually good to me lol


I really liked the chips ahoy cookies too lol They were delicious!

I am as well hoping that we will get some Easter items in the month's box!


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone else get an email informing them that their card had been charged for their "first" Goodies box?  As I've been a member from the begining, I find that a little strange....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get an email informing them that their card had been charged for their "first" Goodies box?  As I've been a member from the begining, I find that a little strange....


 Yep, I got the same email.  December was my first month.  Looks like they used the wrong template when they sent out all our emails this time!


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get an email informing them that their card had been charged for their "first" Goodies box?  As I've been a member from the begining, I find that a little strange....


 I got it too and this will be my fourth or fifth box.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it too and this will be my fourth or fifth box.


 I got the same email too. and this is my 5th or sixth box.


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not swayed by one box since I've discovered so many nice goodies and it's only 7 bucks. And I'm definitely not leaving till I earn my free box.


 Same here.  I have discovered several items that I liked but probably wouldn't have tried on my own.  And I loooove those World Table mint cookies even though when I had seen them in the store previously, I had thought "ew that doesn't even sound good"

And personally ... I liked the last box.  I don't want Chips Ahoy and 100 cal packs every month, but I was okay with getting those (and I liked the cookies)


----------



## elainecad (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, me too. I have been a member since September. Very confusing. And last month's box was horrible.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 5, 2013)

Me too. Is this happening to box #1 people only? Because I'm box #1.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. Is this happening to box #1 people only? Because I'm box #1.


 Nope, same email and I'm box #2.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm wondering if they just haven't noticed it's an issue yet. Maybe they don't realize it.


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. Is this happening to box #1 people only? Because I'm box #1.


 I got the goofy email too, and it says I am box number 4


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 5, 2013)

Box 2! I wonder if there are fewer variations this month.  I know I definitely had box envy last month


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 5, 2013)

I got box 4 this *is* my first month and I never got an email


----------



## JessP (Mar 5, 2013)

Box 1 for me this month!


----------



## brokenship (Mar 5, 2013)

This is my second box, and since last month was a complete flop there is nowhere for it to go but up! I'm gettin box 2 this month!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 5, 2013)

Box 3!


----------



## karenX (Mar 5, 2013)

I also got the weird email, and I've been receiving the goodies box since October.

My box number is 2 this month.


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm box 2.
This is my first box and I _didn't _get an email about being charged!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 5, 2013)

This is my first box. When does it typically ship?


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm getting Box #3.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm getting box #4...again. Maybe this box #4 will be better than last months box #4.


----------



## Shanny81 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 1 for me this month!


 Me too!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 5, 2013)

Box 2, and this will be my first box. I'm trying both Goodies and Love with Food for the first time. I currently get Graze and love it.


----------



## steph90 (Mar 5, 2013)

I received the same e-mail even though it isn't my first box. I'm box 1 this month. I can't wait to find out what is in this month's box. Hopefully it's a little more exciting than last month's box was.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 5, 2013)

Box 1 here too, so far it seems there are 4 variations?


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 5, 2013)

Box 1 for me as well!! This is my first box and I just got an email saying it's been processed! For 7 dollars, I think I'll be happy with anything as long as it's edible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Mar 5, 2013)

Still waiting on my e-mail. . . my account says it is processing. It says I'm getting Box #1.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 5, 2013)

I got my email, getting box #1.


----------



## angiepang1e (Mar 5, 2013)

This is my first box (3)! Does anyone know where these boxes ship from? ;]


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 5, 2013)

Box 2


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 5, 2013)

When do you guys usually receive your boxes? I usually get them last compared to my other subs. Like the third week of the month.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2013)

this will be my first box as well. as long as the value is at least the same as the cost i'll be fine with it. i dont' have a car and don't get to go grocery shopping often. 

how do the points work? i mean i see how you can get them...but what are the rewards?


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this will be my first box as well. as long as the value is at least the same as the cost i'll be fine with it. i dont' have a car and don't get to go grocery shopping often.
> 
> how do the points work? i mean i see how you can get them...but what are the rewards?


 I was wondering about the points too since I just redeemed my lovewithfood ones. Must email cs now


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2013)

it looks like you have to have 300 points to get a free box...yikes, that's a lot!


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 6, 2013)

I just recently accepted an invite to Goodies Co.  but I checked my status right now and it said I'll most likely be receiving the April box!!  Did they already start charging/shipping the March box??


----------



## morre22 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm getting box #1! Can't wait to see what they send this month!


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 6, 2013)

Is there anywhere on the site that tells what is in our boxes?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2013)

how do you know if you're getting box 1 or 2?


----------



## missnaya (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you know if you're getting box 1 or 2?


 if you go to "my account" at the top right, then click on "my orders" it will show your order information and then click on "show details" and it says which box number you're getting. I'm getting Box #1 this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oooo thanks! I'm getting box #4! i didn't realize they had different options! when do we fine out what's in it? or is it a surprise until it comes in the mail?


----------



## blondie415 (Mar 6, 2013)

First box this month and i am getting box 4 cant wait!


----------



## catipa (Mar 6, 2013)

This is my first box too, I'm getting box number 3-hope it's tasty!


----------



## pengutango (Mar 6, 2013)

I put my account on hold for this month since I wasn't happy with my first box. I may end up canceling, but I'm mulling it over and seeing what you all get for March's box.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Mar 6, 2013)

First box for me, and I'm getting #3!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just recently accepted an invite to Goodies Co.  but I checked my status right now and it said I'll most likely be receiving the April box!!  Did they already start charging/shipping the March box??


 

I'm in the same boat. Signed up on Monday but the said I will most likely receive April. Boo. Guess I can be patient


----------



## feemia (Mar 6, 2013)

I signed up in January.  March will be my 1st box.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 6, 2013)

This will be my first month so I am excited!

This might not be the place to ask but does anyone have a Graze invite code? I never had heard of it before I found this thread and now I'm desperate to try it...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2013)

Just got this email from Goodies.  Threw up a little bit in my mouth 





Mix it up with J&amp;D's Bacon Popcorn &amp; Sriracha Popcorn and bring on the savory heat.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2013)

sriracha popcorn is amazing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sriracha popcorn is amazing.


 I've heard many good things about sriracha (I'm not fond of spicy foods, but I'd be willing to try it someday)  My reaction was mainly because of how horrid the bacon popcorn tasted/smelled, and then I imagined adding heat/spice to it... uuuurgh.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard many good things about sriracha (I'm not fond of spicy foods, but I'd be willing to try it someday)  My reaction was mainly because of how horrid the bacon popcorn tasted/smelled, and then I imagined adding heat/spice to it... uuuurgh.


I think they're different products. I _hope_ they're different products anyway


----------



## gigishark (Mar 7, 2013)

I have left subscription services alone at last. My pockets are happy. I decided to explore my city food markets and film it.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 7, 2013)

So smart!!!!


----------



## missnaya (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first month so I am excited!
> 
> This might not be the place to ask but does anyone have a Graze invite code? I never had heard of it before I found this thread and now I'm desperate to try it...


 You can use the code "makeuptalk"


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can use the code "makeuptalk"


 The makeuptalk code no longer works on graze.com and people who already have a box are now limited it 1 referral code.


----------



## erikalandaverde (Mar 8, 2013)

I tried Love with food an didnt really like it :/


----------



## erikalandaverde (Mar 8, 2013)

This is my first month I'm receiving box #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How do you guys feel about goodies, do you highly recommend it?


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 8, 2013)

What are the box numbers for?


----------



## teastrong (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too! I signed up two weeks ago, but when I just checked my status, it says that I am "likely" to receive the April box.  Oh well, I'll just be content with my Graze box for now...


----------



## Lebana (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey, I saw you said you put your account on hold or suspended it. How would I exactly do that, do I just email them?


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the box numbers for?


 There are usually a few variations on the box each month - usually where they send the same item out to everyone, but we get different flavors.


----------



## Lebana (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put my account on hold for this month since I wasn't happy with my first box. I may end up canceling, but I'm mulling it over and seeing what you all get for March's box.


How do you do this , do you just send them an email?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 8, 2013)

Signed up yesterday for the wait list. Graze is awesome but $20/month is a little much plus Too many options! Lol


----------



## Inscape (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lebana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you do this , do you just send them an email?


 Yeah you just email them asking to suspend your subscription for 1 to 3 months. But you have to do it before the 25th of the month or you'll be charged for the following month's box.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Signed up yesterday for the wait list. Graze is awesome but $20/month is a little much plus Too many options! Lol


 You can limit deliveries to bi-weekly or once a month.  That's a good option.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmm i may just do that and get both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Libby12 (Mar 11, 2013)

This will be my second box with goodies.co. Hope it is better than last month. I get graze boxes too and love them. They had a promo for a while where you got your first and fifth box free. I love it. Everything I have had so far has been great. It is a little steep in price but it really is worth a try.


----------



## RDolph (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone got shipping notice yet? The second Friday was the 8th, so someone should have seen something...


----------



## brokenship (Mar 11, 2013)

No email here, and I'm box two. Don't they normally ship in order of box number?


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 11, 2013)

still no shipping notice here either, the worst thing about goodies is that it's later in the month and there's never any spoilers lol 

this should in theory be the third shipping day though? fri, sat, mon


----------



## gigishark (Mar 11, 2013)

Knowing goodies shipping might start this Friday


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 11, 2013)

Getting box 2. This will be my first month and I'm excited to see what I'll get!


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 11, 2013)

any guesses? i saw their facebook has shown some drinks, i think a tea and a kombucha so possibly health related

they didn't do a valentine's theme for february so probably no easter theme, although an organic fair trade chocolate bunny I wouldn't mind


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 11, 2013)

If this box doesn't wow me, I'm calling it quits. I guess for me, a snack sub is kind of pointless--unless the total value of the box makes it a keeper, I don't really need another cookie here and there. All the food disappears in a day or two, and I haven't tried anything worth ordering specifically.


----------



## RDolph (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If this box doesn't wow me, I'm calling it quits. I guess for me, a snack sub is kind of pointless--unless the total value of the box makes it a keeper, I don't really need another cookie here and there. All the food disappears in a day or two, and I haven't tried anything worth ordering specifically.


 Agreed. While I love graze and NatureBox, this hasn't done it for me yet. But, the boxes before I subbed were better, so I am hoping for a good month.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 12, 2013)

this is my first box...when do they usually ship?


----------



## tulosai (Mar 12, 2013)

My first box too and starting to wonder the same thing... I am excited though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gigishark (Mar 12, 2013)

> this is my first box...when do they usually ship?


 They say every 2nd Friday and take ten days to ship all boxes. It's not true they ship in the middle or almost end of the month


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is my first box...when do they usually ship?


My boxes have shipped the 20th of each month except for last month...they shipped earlier.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 12, 2013)

oh wow that's insane! thanks for the info. and when is the deadline to cancel for the next month?


----------



## pengutango (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh wow that's insane! thanks for the info. and when is the deadline to cancel for the next month?


 Email them by the 25th, so you don't get charged for next month's bag. According to them, you can skip up to 3 consecutive months.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 12, 2013)

oh darn, so that means i'll have no idea of knowing whether i like it or not (not having gotten my box yet) until that date has passed?


----------



## pengutango (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, pretty much. I skipped March's box since I wasn't too happy with February's box (which was also my first box). I've been trying to find out what people have been getting in this month's box, but haven't had any luck with finding reviews thus far...

Depending on how this box is, I may either continue to skip, cancel, or resume this sub for next month.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah, i liked what people got in february and january. and it's cheap....but at the same time i'm also getting graze and nature box (bought the $26 for 3 month deal) so I don't know if I should keep all three...considering canceling graze since i haven't been happy with it. i like that it's weekly but i just haven't been satisfied with the variety.


----------



## pengutango (Mar 13, 2013)

I dunno when you usually get a box, but I got last month's like a week or so before the 25th, more than enough time to figure out if you like it or not. Hope you get yours soon so you can figure that out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Any idea when you'll get yours?


----------



## RDolph (Mar 13, 2013)

They just posted the theme on FB!

Rise &amp; Shine

"The most important meal of the day just got a whole lot better! This month's "Rise &amp; Shine" Taster's Box is filled with tasty new breakfast treats that'll jazz up your morning."


----------



## KayEss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted the theme on FB!
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted the theme on FB!
> 
> ...


----------



## tulosai (Mar 13, 2013)

So pumped! I am glad this is my first box, it sounds like it will be a fantastic theme for me and my lifestyle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got my invitation and signed up, says I should be getting April's box! from what I've heard, I'm excited to try whatever they throw at me!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted the theme on FB!
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 13, 2013)

oh damn, i hate breakfast foods  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they're usually way too sugary...i prefer salty snacks.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 13, 2013)

Carnation instant breakfast and I'm out


----------



## page5 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Carnation instant breakfast and I'm out


 That made me lol!


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted the theme on FB!
> 
> ...


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Carnation instant breakfast and I'm out


 Bwahha! Yeah, me too!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm predicting a lot of breakfast/cereal-themed snack bars, and some granola cereal.


----------



## karenX (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Carnation instant breakfast and I'm out


 Mini box of Lucky Charms for you!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 13, 2013)

do they always have a theme?


----------



## wheeresstephani (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do they always have a theme?


 I believe so. Last month was Better Together.


----------



## Totem (Mar 14, 2013)

Please no sickly sweet breakfast bars!


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 14, 2013)

Wah, I'm so jealous.  I don't even know why I'm lurking in this thread if I'm in line for the April box


----------



## RDolph (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> weird, i just went to their fb page and I didn't see theme post ?


 That is so strange! I can't see it anymore, but I promise it was there!


----------



## karenX (Mar 14, 2013)

I saw it too. Maybe they had people complaining about spoilers, and decided to take it down.


----------



## gigishark (Mar 14, 2013)

The boxes ship out next week. I was about to ask on Facebook and seen someone asked first.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gigishark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The boxes ship out next week. I was about to ask on Facebook and seen someone asked first.


 so instead of second friday....fourth friday 






i've got to say shipping 3 weeks after being billed is kinda annoying


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 14, 2013)

Not a big breakfast fan, so hope there's something besides breakfast bars and granola!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> so instead of second friday....fourth friday
> ...


 agreed. this may be what convinces me to cancel lol. we'll see, this will be my first box but i'm not too thrilled about the breakfast theme


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> so instead of second friday....fourth friday
> ...


 That is annoying.  Especially after the whole "oops" new subscriber email that told us the boxes ship the 2nd Friday of the month LOL

I think their Walmart is shining through haha


----------



## KayEss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is annoying.  Especially after the whole "oops" new subscriber email that told us the boxes ship the 2nd Friday of the month LOL
> 
> I think their Walmart is shining through haha


 Big time. And last month's box was less than stellar. Hoping I didn't get off the wait list right when they start going downhill.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> so instead of second friday....fourth friday
> ...


 All my boxes have shipped on the 20th of the month except for last months box. I guess I've become accustomed to getting my boxes around the 22nd.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All my boxes have shipped on the 20th of the month except for last months box. I guess I've become accustomed to getting my boxes around the 22nd.


 oh lordy you have the cutest picture i would love if those were hello kitty atms lol can i ask what/where that was


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh lordy you have the cutest picture i would love if those were hello kitty atms lol can i ask what/where that was


 It's the EVA Air  self check-in Kiosk in Taipei. They have Hello Kitty planes and branded hello kitty everything. http://travel.cnn.com/explorations/life/eva-air-does-its-best-new-hello-kitty-jets-623405


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the EVA Air  self check-in Kiosk in Taipei. They have Hello Kitty planes and branded hello kitty everything. http://travel.cnn.com/explorations/life/eva-air-does-its-best-new-hello-kitty-jets-623405


 thanks! love it, just seeing it makes me feel 10 again


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks! love it, just seeing it makes me feel 10 again


 You're welcome! I don't think I'll ever outgrow my Hello Kitty obsession.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 16, 2013)

Just suspended my sub for a couple months; if I don't see it improving after the this month or the next, I'll just cancel for good.


----------



## RDolph (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone else starting to get super pissed at them with this month's shipping debacle?


----------



## page5 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else starting to get super pissed at them with this month's shipping debacle?


 What debacle?


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else starting to get super pissed at them with this month's shipping debacle?


 What happened?


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What happened?


 the website states they start shipping the second Friday of every month 



 but it's coming on fourth and shipping hasn't started lol

also suspended april since it's gonna charge soon...i'll next cancel if i don't like march's or they don't improve shipping April


----------



## gigishark (Mar 20, 2013)

It's beginning to be a shipping complaint fest on Facebook. I think if they should just charge the day of shipping. I am posting a video on this later. Not bashing just them just wish they would communication with customers


----------



## page5 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any sub I've subbed to has shipped several days to over a month after billing. Take a look at the header of the site, they are BETA testing. That word means to me there will be snafus along the way


----------



## gigishark (Mar 20, 2013)

> Any sub I've subbed to has shipped several days to over a month after billing. Take a look at the header of the site, they are BETA testing. That word means to me there will be snafus along the way


 True but they are 8 months into this. I said all this and some in my email at the beginning of the month. I cancelled over no replies to a problem last month.


----------



## page5 (Mar 20, 2013)

I believe the first box was October so, 6 months. That's good you canceled if you are not happy.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 20, 2013)

I suspended mine for April, as well. Seriously, what's the holdup? Why not just send a mass email to all who subscribe telling us what the holdup is, or heck, even a lie about what the holdup is. Or how about a "We're sorry!" mass email?

Bad customer service irkes me.


----------



## page5 (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess I've developed an ambivalent attitude since The Natural Beauty Box. Paid for the Dec box mid Nov, received an email letting me know delivery was going to be delayed on Dec 24, finally received my box mid Jan. Goodies still seems quite timely to me


----------



## RDolph (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't mind about the early charge, late ship. It is $7.00. My biggest problem is that they keep insisting they start shipping on the second Friday of the month, when they do not. Then, when you ask about the delay, you get nothing but canned answers. "We operate much like a magazine subscription..." blah blah blah. Give an explanation, offer an apology, something. I know this is still in Beta, but that isn't an excuse for keeping your customers in the dark. I think we all would have appreciated a quick email along the lines of, "Hey, we are running a bit slow this month while we wait for some of our amazing products to arrive. Bear with us, and you shouldn't be disappointed!"


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 20, 2013)

This isn't the latest they've shipped. Sooo can't empathize with freaking out about shipping.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind about the early charge, late ship. It is $7.00. My biggest problem is that they keep insisting they start shipping on the second Friday of the month, when they do not. Then, when you ask about the delay, you get nothing but canned answers. "We operate much like a magazine subscription..." blah blah blah. Give an explanation, offer an apology, something. I know this is still in Beta, but that isn't an excuse for keeping your customers in the dark. I think we all would have appreciated a quick email along the lines of, "Hey, we are running a bit slow this month while we wait for some of our amazing products to arrive. Bear with us, and you shouldn't be disappointed!"


 This.  I even wouldn't mind if they said straight up we have no clue when we will ship but promise to always do so by the end of the month (if they can indeed promise that).

A little communication would also go a long way.  Why just post on the FB page? I think a mass email would be a better way to reach all the customers who are confused and frustrated.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 20, 2013)

considering my first box shipped on the 18th and didn't arrive until the 27th, I wouldn't be surprised if I get this one early next month. regardless of whether or not it arrives in the subsequent month, shipping is nevertheless inconsistent--anywhere from like the 8th to the 20th each month, and we are rapidly approaching the 4th friday.

I guess I'm just harder on them since they're a Walmart company and not a handful of young struggling entrepreneurs with limited resources lol. I think stating they "ship on the 2nd friday" is just making things harder for them, they should stick to shipping in the middle of the month"or something.



> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Goodies still seems quite timely to me


 it's nice that each month is a surprise, but it'd be fun if they got more involved on fb and posted sneak peeks or something, just to engage subscribers. otherwise I totally forget about this sub.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the website states they start shipping the second Friday of every month
> 
> ...


 My boxes always ship on the 20th of the month. What's the problem?


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 20, 2013)

I clearly have too many subs. I forgot about this one, lol.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 20, 2013)

Well this is interesting. My sister was on the list for a while, then she got her invite right around the same time I got last month's box. She was so unimpressed she didn't bother to use her sign up.

Today they sent her a "we see you didn't complete your sign up, so here is a free month." If she signs up now she gets first month free.

They must have had a lot of cancellations...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea, I am hoping this month stinks because I can't afford this anymore since I started Sample Society and Birchbox instead of this, Birchbox, and Ipsy.  Also, I have to start saving up more money for college.  

The slow shipping doesn't really bother me.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea, I am hoping this month stinks because I can't afford this anymore since I started Sample Society and Birchbox instead of this, Birchbox, and Ipsy.  Also, I have to start saving up more money for college.
> 
> The slow shipping doesn't really bother me.


 Ditto on all these points. I don't mind the shipping, and for $7/mo I can't complain, its the cheapest sub I have right now!


----------



## gigishark (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm happy they said it's delay yay big steps. Side note Sears is my next battle


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boxes always ship on the 20th of the month. What's the problem?


 i'm glad yours are consistent, it's good to hear. i think the problem is their FAQ, if they state shipping starts (yes yours ships later but at least shipping is in progress) one day it should, and if it doesn't letting their customers know there are delays. Also if they are going to be shipping later maybe they can start billing closer to it?

The major thing is communication I think


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 20, 2013)

They did finally post on Facebook about it...

Tasterâ€™s Boxes have hit the road and will be arriving on doorsteps shortly! Unfortunately, our March box is shipping out later than expected â€” a few of our goodies were delayed arriving at our warehouse, which pushed back packing. We will keep you posted on progress with daily posts at 11am Pacific Time until all boxes are shipped. Thank you all so much for your patience, feedback, and understanding.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They did finally post on Facebook about it...
> 
> Tasterâ€™s Boxes have hit the road and will be arriving on doorsteps shortly! Unfortunately, our March box is shipping out later than expected â€” a few of our goodies were delayed arriving at our warehouse, which pushed back packing. We will keep you posted on progress with daily posts at 11am Pacific Time until all boxes are shipped. Thank you all so much for your patience, feedback, and understanding.


 Maybe I'm being snippy (I'm in a snippy mood), but they could have told us that earlier. Then their page wouldn't have a ton of ticked off people.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 20, 2013)

> Maybe I'm being snippy (I'm in a snippy mood), but they could have told us that earlier. Then their page wouldn't have a ton of ticked off people.


 No, I think you're right. Communication is key.


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I'm being snippy (I'm in a snippy mood), but they could have told us that earlier. Then their page wouldn't have a ton of ticked off people.


 I agree with you, I think that is the ONLY reason they finally even addressed it (because of the ticked off people posting all over their page)


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Got my shipping email! Says it's 2.8lbs for box 4


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping email! Says it's 2.8lbs for box 4


Golly that is hefty!


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping email! Says it's 2.8lbs for box 4


 Box 3 here and mine was also 2.8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> estimated delivery is Saturday


----------



## KayEss (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm getting box 1 but it looks like it hasn't shipped yet? Bizarre.


----------



## catipa (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 3 here and mine was also 2.8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> estimated delivery is Saturday


I have the same box too!  I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping email! Says it's 2.8lbs for box 4


 Yup, that's what I have. It's supposed to arrive Saturday.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 21, 2013)

I just got mine it says it is in Atalanta but won't be here till Tuesday that seems a long time for some where not THAT far away...


----------



## brandyk (Mar 21, 2013)

I really hate the delay between billing and shipping on this one. i feel it's excessive. i also feel it's excessive that i got basically ALL of my boxes this week. i'm overloaded. so now i am hoping this one stays away until a lull!


----------



## karenX (Mar 21, 2013)

The Goodies shop has been updated with breakfast items, so if you want spoilers, go ahead and go there:
https://www.goodies.co/shop


----------



## wheeresstephani (Mar 21, 2013)

Box 1 and I haven't received any shipping info!


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh no! Is that some form of Instant Breakfast at the bottom of the page?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 21, 2013)

AH so excited! i like instant breakfast stuff!! i hate granola bars tho


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 21, 2013)

Getting Box 2 but I haven't received any shipping info yet. Fingers crossed I don't get instant breakfast mixes!


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 21, 2013)

Has any of the actual contents been leaked yet? I remember knowing some of the contents before my box shipped last month.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 21, 2013)

BelVita and Newton's, how boring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I would like to try those Erin Baker's breakfast cookies.


----------



## page5 (Mar 21, 2013)

> I really hate the delay between billing and shipping on this one. i feel it's excessive. i also feel it's excessive that i got basically ALL of my boxes this week. i'm overloaded. so now i am hoping this one stays away until a lull!


 I don't find the shipping excessive. When I had Popsugar I never received my box until the third or fourth week of the month and I recall that they billed on the first. Starlooks bills on the first of the month and people are just getting shipping notices. My sister is still waiting for her Birchbox and she was billed on the first.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 21, 2013)

So I'm guessing we'll get: a butt-ton of granola-based products, a packet of  instant cereal smoothie, maybe a fruit bar, and some mini bon maman jam? &lt;--I think that's the stuff they have at Cost Plus for a buck, in the travel foods section.


----------



## karenX (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm actually okay with all of it, but not exactly impressed. It's been a good 6 months, but I put my subscription on hold for the next 3 months. If I don't see the boxes improve again, I'll cancel.


----------



## karenX (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm guessing we'll get: a butt-ton of granola-based products, a packet of  instant cereal smoothie, maybe a fruit bar, and some mini bon maman jam? &lt;--I think that's the stuff they have at Cost Plus for a buck, in the travel foods section.


 you would not believe how much of the stuff they send I've found at cost plus. same with foodzie(when they were around) and love with food.

Foodzie is gone, so I've decided that I'd almost rather just save the money, take a monthly trip up to world market, and try a few new items of my choosing.


----------



## gigishark (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a feeling I will give most of this month box to my mom.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 1 but it looks like it hasn't shipped yet? Bizarre.


Mine either. Box 1 here too.


----------



## RDolph (Mar 22, 2013)

Nothing for me, and I am Box 2. Maybe they are going from highest number to lowest this month?


----------



## Totem (Mar 22, 2013)

The dreaded granola bars! LOL I love Cost Plus too but it's soooooooooooooo damn expensive. I end up spending too much money going there so I only stick to shopping there on holidays for themed pasta, wrapping paper, coffee, wine, candy.


----------



## coralpeonies (Mar 22, 2013)

Getting Box 3 and it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow. 2.8lbs is quite heavy, I'm guessing some kind of pancake syrup?


----------



## Totem (Mar 22, 2013)

It's a 2lb brick of granola!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RDolph (Mar 22, 2013)

After looking at the site, and the weight, maybe it is a full size

Bon Maman Strawberry Jam?


----------



## Shannon28 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After looking at the site, and the weight, maybe it is a full size
> 
> ...


----------



## wheeresstephani (Mar 22, 2013)

It's a 16oz fruit drink.
I watched a spoiler on youtube.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 22, 2013)

I watched a video in Youtube, as well...I'm happy with the box. If I get the same box she received.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 22, 2013)

yayyy i love the box (at least what was in the video)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 22, 2013)

Hmm...not as bad as the last couple of months but I'm just not excited (not really a breakfast person, though...) so I will probably cancel. I've just found myself preferring Graze, anyway....might try out NatureBox.


----------



## page5 (Mar 22, 2013)

The box on youtube looks good to me.

December spoiled me . . . I want every month to be that awesome


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 22, 2013)

My Box #4 shows "out for delivery" and 2.9 lbs even though my delivery date showed tomorrow.  Hopefully it arrives today!  Our mail doesn't run until close to 5    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

My kiddo loves stuff that falls under this month's theme so I may have to wait until he is distracted to open it!


----------



## tulosai (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine is still not shipped. Box 2 appears to be a slow one...


----------



## erikalandaverde (Mar 22, 2013)

same here i have box 2 and its still processing


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 22, 2013)

My box #4 arrived! I hope the spoiler works from my phone...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Alo Water - Watermelon + peach, 16.9oz Ola! Vanilla Almond 100% Natural Handbaked Granola, 1oz bag Rickland Orchards Toasted Coconut Greek Yogurt Granola Bar, 1.41oz Belvita cinnamon brown sugar breakfast bar (1.76oz 4pk) Bonne Maman strawberry preserves, 1oz jar Erin Baker's "The Original Breakfast Cookie" mini,peanut butter (1oz cookie, retail is 3oz) Jovan's creamy vanilla all natural instant breakfast, 1.06oz Newton's 2pk Triple Berry "fruit chewy cookies", 2oz $7.91 product value based on the retail prices listed on the card.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 22, 2013)

There is a new "demographics" survey up on the site and you get 10 points per question!  It took me up to 295 points, so after this month's surveys, next month will be free for me!  SQUEEE!!!

(I found it by logging in and clicking "My Account", I just had to scroll down and it was right there)

ETA: And I got my shipping email for box 2!


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 22, 2013)

> There is a new "demographics" survey up on the site and you get 10 points per question! Â It took me up to 295 points, so after this month's surveys, next month will be free for me! Â SQUEEE!!! (I found it by logging in and clicking "My Account", I just had to scroll down and it was right there) ETA: And I got my shipping email for box 2!


 Thanks for sharing!! I took the survey and it got me up to 298 points! Once I do this months reviews I'll finally have enough points for my free box!!


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 22, 2013)

My Box 1 is still processing 




  (But I did get to take the surveys! Yay for free points)


----------



## brokenship (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same here i have box 2 and its still processing


 Still processing on box 2 here as well, I have to say I'm rather frustrated.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still processing on box 2 here as well, I have to say I'm rather frustrated.


 Just received my shipping email for box 2! Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## erikalandaverde (Mar 22, 2013)

I just got my shipping information for box #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karenX (Mar 23, 2013)

same here. ship info came last night for box 2.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box #4 arrived! I hope the spoiler works from my phone...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## randomlyreviews (Mar 23, 2013)

My first Goodies box (#3) arrived yesterday. Same as box #4 items, with a couple of flavor variations:

I've had / was familiar with half of the items in the box...


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 23, 2013)

I received this box as well. It was my first box and will be my last.

This sub isn't for me. I expected healthier and more interesting options.

The only thing I liked was the aloe water



> Originally Posted by *randomlyreviews* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first Goodies box (#3) arrived yesterday. Same as box #4 items, with a couple of flavor variations:
> 
> I've had / was familiar with half of the items in the box...


----------



## erikalandaverde (Mar 23, 2013)

Did you guys like the drink?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thats what im most excited about tbh


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm pretty excited for the drink and the jelly!  But, everything looks pretty good to me.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 23, 2013)

I got my box but the instant breakfast had a rip in it and the whole box was covered in white powder.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box but the instant breakfast had a rip in it and the whole box was covered in white powder.


 Oh no! You should try emailing them, I bet they'll send out a new one, or, even better, comp or discount a box.


----------



## coralpeonies (Mar 23, 2013)

Got my box earlier today (Box#3). It's not bad but not particularly excited to try anything. Maybe it's a sign for me to move on?


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 23, 2013)

lol how did you girls get your boxes so fast? mine hasn't even shipped yet, I doubt I'll see it before the end of the month. I like what I'm seeing though, I might waive my hiatus and give April a try.

yeah they have a schizophrenic mix of organic/natural/health-conscience options and like, Nabisco/HFCS stuff. it seems like their first handful of boxes were all the former, but now I'm seeing stuff like Chips Ahoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I know they're still half a year in beta testing, but I think they need to be consistent to avoid alienating their subscriber base.

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I expected healthier and more interesting options.


----------



## gigishark (Mar 23, 2013)

I signed up in the beginning and will say it's getting boring. I have more fun at the grocery store finding new products. Ahhh I have one more month to go the free box. I don't understand how companies start off great and go down hill.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 24, 2013)

I think they get arrogant when they see how popular they are in the beginning like (Glossy B) , and don't think they should continue with excellent products and customer service because they "reeled" us in. They then slack off and get lazy.  I think I can speak for everyone and say, We work hard for our money and we want and deserve the best!!


----------



## KelBel (Mar 25, 2013)

I have box 3 and it's still processing - this is by far the longest between charging and shipping - who knows when I'll get mine.  I've been a subscriber from the beginning - I think I'm gonna cancel.


----------



## Souly (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm going to cancel. I'm really close to a free box so I suspended my account for a month. By then, I will have enough points for my freebie. I loved the Nov &amp; Dec boxes - what happened?


----------



## gigishark (Mar 25, 2013)

> I'm going to cancel. I'm really close to a free box so I suspended my account for a month. By then,Â I will have enough points for my freebie. I loved the Nov &amp; Dec boxes - what happened?


 That's what I said


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to cancel. I'm really close to a free box so I suspended my account for a month. By then, I will have enough points for my freebie. I loved the Nov &amp; Dec boxes - what happened?


 Agreed, these last couple of months have just been a waste...I realize it's only $7 but if I wanted to spend that money on Chips Ahoy cookies and breakfast/granola/protein bars, I would...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 25, 2013)

I was excited for this box, even after seeing the previews. and i just got it and am completely underwhelmed....is it too late to cancel before getting charged again?


----------



## Emtkidder (Mar 25, 2013)

I am still waiting for my box. CS has yet to reply to my emails. This may be my first AND last month!


----------



## Sundsgn (Mar 25, 2013)

well...it is Wal-Mart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokenship (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this month even though it has some not as great brands. It's definitely a step up from last month. I'm trying not to judge before I get the box in hand. However.... My box only just shipped and I really don't think I will get it before April. Considering how long ago I was charged I'm kind of annoyed.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 25, 2013)

This is my first box and I haven't even gotten a shipping notice yet. Lots of people have theirs already or a tracking number. Did they forget about me? Lol


----------



## Souly (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my first box and I haven't even gotten a shipping notice yet. Lots of people have theirs already or a tracking number. Did they forget about me? Lol


 Nope - I don't have one either.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 25, 2013)

No tracking number here either! You're not alone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> According to the Goodies.Co facebook they're still shipping them out.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't have a tracking number yet either. I'm really not impressed.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 25, 2013)

I wouldn't mind the lateness if I received an email about it. Not something on Facebook. While I am an avid Facebook user, I do not "like" their page and shouldn't have to rely on a social network to get my info. If you're late, fine. Things happen. I understand but sheesh, put my $7 to good use and hire someone to send out a mass email.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind the lateness if I received an email about it. Not something on Facebook. While I am an avid Facebook user, I do not "like" their page and shouldn't have to rely on a social network to get my info. If you're late, fine. Things happen. I understand but sheesh, put my $7 to good use and hire someone to send out a mass email.


 I agree 100%. I'm obviously big into my boxes, so with MUT I know I'm not the only one experiencing these issues. But not all of us like their page or necessarily even have a facebook. There are probably a ton of alienated customers out there wondering where on earth their box is and if they're the only ones having issues, and that's not good customer service. Just a little "We know we're late, but you'll get your box, we promise! (Oh, and here's 20 extra points for the annoyance...)" to everyone with an active membership would have gone a long way.


----------



## Val Erler (Mar 26, 2013)

got my box yesterday. while it was an improvement, nothing screamed "try me now!" and its nowhere near the quality of the first couple of boxes. it had a lot of empty space as well..


----------



## mlpenni (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello new here, I don't see where this was explained.  I have seen a few comments about box 1 or box 3  etc.  are there different boxes?  Based on the comments I seem to be getting the same items that are being mentioned.  I did just receive my box yesterday and was a bit underwhelmed.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 26, 2013)

I received my box today, box #3.  I expected a-lot more for such a big box, how wasteful.  At any rate, I'm not a breakfast person, so I'll be giving away a few items to my partner and office-mates and that's fine.  The one item I'm excited about it the alo watermelon peach drink.  I already enjoy their beverage called Awaken, which is aloe vera juice and wheatgrass.  I really like it and hopefully I'll enjoy this flavor as well.  I also like Bonne Maman preserves, so happy to have that.

Although I'm not completely thrilled with everything, I would say $7 is not a bad price for the contents.  I will give this sub another chance and see what the April box brings.

If I'm un-happy, it'll be kicked to the curb.


----------



## IffB (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box today, box #3.  I expected a-lot more for such a big box, how wasteful.  At any rate, I'm not a breakfast person, so I'll be giving away a few items to my partner and office-mates and that's fine.  The one item I'm excited about it the alo watermelon peach drink.  I already enjoy their beverage called Awaken, which is aloe vera juice and wheatgrass.  I really like it and hopefully I'll enjoy this flavor as well.  I also like Bonne Maman preserves, so happy to have that.
> 
> ...


 I hear you - I felt silly with all the packaging used to ship the few items that I could get at my local stores...


----------



## KelBel (Mar 26, 2013)

Still Processing!!  Its been over 3 weeks since I was charged.  Totally done with this sub!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Mar 26, 2013)

My account says it's Taster's Box 1. It's also still processing. No shipping notice or anything. And I know I'm in the vast minority, but I don't have a facebook account. It's not like I can just buzz over there and leave them a message wondering where my box is. The fact that they haven't responded to people emails as opposed to answering the masses on facebook is more upsetting than the fact that the box hasn't shipped yet. I would have no idea that they were having issues if I hadn't  visited MUT.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 26, 2013)

I just got my shipping notification. It's 1.6 pounds, quite a bit lighter than some posted earlier.


----------



## morre22 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my shipping notification. It's 1.6 pounds, quite a bit lighter than some posted earlier.


Which box number do you have? That is a lot lighter than the others I have seen, maybe it doesn't include the drink?


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 26, 2013)

I just received shipping as well and its 1.6lbs. But I have learned through many boxes that initial shipping weights are often not accurate and are updated later. Or just always wrong. I wouldn't think too much of it. Some places tend to go high maybe just to pay a price for many things and not care what ships and some seem to go low maybe to try to save money??


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 26, 2013)

You're probably right, I am guessing it's just an error of some kind. I'm getting box 1.


----------



## morre22 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm getting box 1 and my  account still says processing. I think I maybe cancelling, this box is super late and I am not impressed with the products lately.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 1 and my  account still says processing. I think I maybe cancelling, this box is super late and I am not impressed with the products lately.


 I am getting box 1 as well and I just got my tracking. Hopefully you will get yours soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am getting box 1 as well and I just got my tracking. Hopefully you will get yours soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep, me too! 1.6 lbs here as well. Either it's an error (no biggie) or we're not getting the drink (IMO also no biggie as long as I get a different item in its place). 1.6 lbs is still a decent amount of food!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now we wait for it to actually arrive...


----------



## morre22 (Mar 26, 2013)

For the people that got a tracking number, is your account still saying that it is being processed?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the people that got a tracking number, is your account still saying that it is being processed?


 No, mine says "Shipped on 3/26."


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 26, 2013)

oh jeez. i already got my box yesterday but i wasn't impressed...and the fact that many of you haven't gotten yours yet has made me decided to cancel. If i was in your boat I would be pretty upset....it's almost the end of the month!


----------



## morre22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yay, I finally got my shipping number, hopefully the box will get picked up tomorrow and it wont take too long to get here.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 27, 2013)

My box showed up today!

I got pretty much the same things that have been posted, with a couple of different flavors: the instant breakfast in chocolate, the breakfast cookie in oatmeal raisin.and the granola bar in cranberry.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, my estimated delivery date is the 2nd of April :/


----------



## karenX (Mar 27, 2013)

has anyone whose shipping weight was 1.6 lbs gotten the aloe drink? I love those, and that's the ONE thing I was really excited to see in the box. So I will be upset if it's not there.

Mine is Box #2, btw.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box showed up today!
> 
> I got pretty much the same things that have been posted, with a couple of different flavors: the instant breakfast in chocolate, the breakfast cookie in oatmeal raisin.and the granola bar in cranberry.





> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone whose shipping weight was 1.6 lbs gotten the aloe drink? I love those, and that's the ONE thing I was really excited to see in the box. So I will be upset if it's not there.
> 
> Mine is Box #2, btw.


 I just got Box 2 today... it's the same as yousoldtheworld's above, I did get the aloe drink, mine was watermelon and peach.  Sounds yummy to me!


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 27, 2013)

This is my first month as well and overall I'm not impressed with how they handled things.. 






My first box just shipped yesterday (box #1 with a weight of 1.6) and also has a delivery estimate for April 2nd. I 'paused' my subscription a few days ago because I wasn't comfortable being charged a second time before even receiving my first box. 

I totally understand that their shipping was delayed this month.. however, it struck me odd that they did not even bother to send a mass e-mail to those of us that would be affected by it. Their "updates" on Facebook were even somewhat vague on the topic.. never really outright admitting to shipping delays.


----------



## karenX (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just got Box 2 today... it's the same as yousoldtheworld's above, I did get the aloe drink, mine was watermelon and peach.  Sounds yummy to me!


 awesome! thanks so much!


----------



## Souly (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, my estimated delivery date is the 2nd of April :/


 Mines not until April 3rd. I will probably get March's glossy at the same time.


----------



## SammieHammie (Mar 27, 2013)

I got my box today. I was originally excited because I like breakfast and I've been needing more breakfast foods in the house. However, I can't stand almonds and all my variations had almond. I also don't like watermelon flavored things so the aloe juice may be out for me. Which is unfortunate because I liked the aloe juice that I tried in a different flavor (I think it was honey). Luckily my best friend loves nuts and I always give her anything nutty that I get in subscription boxes. It just makes me sad that I can't be the one to enjoy them.


----------



## easteregg (Mar 27, 2013)

This was my first month too.  I got the box yesterday and haven't tried any of the food, however, it looks like a good value to me.  Some of those items I had wanted to try but never actually bought them.


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 27, 2013)

This was my first month and I just got my box today. The box was way bigger than I expected and I think that made all the items inside of it look underwhelming since there was so much space.

Everything in the box I'm willing to try and I'm interested in trying. I'm still undecided if I'm going to keep this subscription. I put it on hold for next month due to some money issues so I'll see the reviews for next month to decide.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 27, 2013)

I put April on hold, as well. My luck it will be an amazing box 





I liked the Alo Drink...I received Watermelon-Peach as well. However, the local Walmarts (I checked with 3) do not sell it. I thought they would, since Goodies is owned by Walmart.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put April on hold, as well. My luck it will be an amazing box
> 
> ...


T_T If it's not at your walmart it definitely won't be at mine. I want it.


----------



## brokenship (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone whose shipping weight was 1.6 lbs gotten the aloe drink? I love those, and that's the ONE thing I was really excited to see in the box. So I will be upset if it's not there.
> 
> Mine is Box #2, btw.


 Mine is Box #2 as well, but its listed as 2.8 lbs. So odd that yours is different...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put April on hold, as well. My luck it will be an amazing box
> 
> ...


 that's a total disappointment. it's the only thing i liked in the box!!!


----------



## gigishark (Mar 27, 2013)

I got sad looking at my old unboxing videos. The boxes were shareable and some extra


----------



## OiiO (Mar 27, 2013)

You know, this box actually grew on me. Initially I wasn't excited about it at all, but after trying a couple things I thought I got my money's worth.

I really enjoyed the breakfast cookie, the granola bar and the drink, and I'm sure I will like the jam, too.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 27, 2013)

They should downsize their boxes; it's just more of a waste all around, and I doubt they'll be sending anything large enough to fill the space anyway.

My box won't get here until April 3, since it just shipped last night (close to the '5th friday'). They should seriously just ship from the 10-15th like most companies, the whole "the second Friday" just makes things a million times more hectic for them. I don't care when they ship, so long as they're _consistent_. I don't mind getting my boxes later in the month, as long as they're consistent!


----------



## tulosai (Mar 27, 2013)

I finallly got my box today.  I actually do feel it was worth the $7 though I am disappointed in several aspects of it.  I am gonna sick around another month and see if they get their act together at all.  Overall the box leaves me with a bad taste in my mouth for some reason (oooh bad pun alert  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> T_T If it's not at your walmart it definitely won't be at mine. I want it.


 Ingles has it in my area...there were a few places listed on the Alo webpage as to where to buy it by state. Oddly enough, Walmart isn't listed anywhere on their page as a retailer. Oh well.


----------



## page5 (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't recall receiving anything saying the products would be available in Walmart stores. The products are available on the Goodies website.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 27, 2013)

I am blah about all of the food items, but that drink was AMAZING, I'm in love!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2013)

Any sneak peeks of box #1 yet? And since this is my first month, when do they typically change the "box" page, it still says February.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 28, 2013)

I've seen the drink in Ralph's, so perhaps Kroger sells it too. That's another option if you don't have a local Walmart.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been checking my mailbox daily and no box. I emailed them because im so frustrated with how late it is. I told them to expect a lot of cancellations... I seriously hope they step things up because they were so much better before. Ive had late shipping 3 out of 4 months


----------



## shabs (Mar 28, 2013)

They said all boxes have shipped.  Getting mine in April.  Box 1 and 1.6 pounds.


----------



## gigishark (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow I guess goodies need more customers. They are on plum district today 5 dollars a box. For new customers only.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gigishark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow I guess goodies need more customers. They are on plum district today 5 dollars a box. For new customers only.


 UGH I just got my sub too!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 28, 2013)

Trying that Alo drink. Not sure I like a beverage that you have to chew. Different!


----------



## catipa (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trying that Alo drink. Not sure I like a beverage that you have to chew. Different!


Oh my, I am nervous to try mine now.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my, I am nervous to try mine now.


 It's not exactly a hard chewy thing, it just has small watermelon chunks in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catipa (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not exactly a hard chewy thing, it just has small watermelon chunks in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!!!


----------



## gigishark (Mar 28, 2013)

> > Trying that Alo drink. Not sure I like a beverage that you have to chew. Different!
> 
> 
> Oh my, I am nervous to try mine now.


 Lol was chewy but good


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 28, 2013)

My boxes are seriously lagging...I'm 3 boxes behind and I just realized that I'm getting the exact same box as one of my earlier ones.


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 30, 2013)

Ugh. Those of us who only had a weight of 1.6 on our boxes that just shipped out.. I don't think we are getting the alo water. It looks like they sent out Rip van Wafels to us instead. :/


----------



## Souly (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. Those of us who only had a weight of 1.6 on our boxes that just Seriouslshipped out.. I don't think we are getting the alo water. It looks like they sent out Rip van Wafels to us instead. :/


 I've wanted to try those wafles for months but it's been sold out. I hope we get it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. Those of us who only had a weight of 1.6 on our boxes that just shipped out.. I don't think we are getting the alo water. It looks like they sent out Rip van Wafels to us instead. :/


 Very true. Just received my Box 1. No aloe water  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wafel instead.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 30, 2013)

After waiting an entire month for my box, when I walked back to my house with it, I realized how light it was and that I probably didn't have water in it. I was so upset because I REALLY wanted to try it. I was just looking through my Rite Aid ad and supposedly they carry it. I got a Peekpak last year and the Alo water came in it. It was just plain flavored, and it's been in my fridge. I will take a look and see if it's expired. That reminds me, I really wish Peekpak hadnt disappeared. They were a free snack sub. They sent me the Snikiddy eat your vegetables chips that I love! I hope my mom got a better box than I did...since I turned her onto goodies


----------



## Souly (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very true. Just received my Box 1. No aloe water  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wafel instead


 What else is in box 1? I have to wait until Weds to find out.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 30, 2013)

> Very true. Just received my Box 1. No aloe water  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wafel instead.


Dang it, that's the one thing I wanted to try and by chance I get the other variation that doesn't have it.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 30, 2013)

> What else is in box 1? I have to wait until Weds to find out.


 Mine just came. The only completely different item is the Rip Van Wafle instead of the alo water. In my box 1, the granola is vanilla, the instant breakfast is vanilla, the cookie is chocolate, and the Greek yogurt bar is blueberry acai.


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 30, 2013)

Just got my box early, here's what I received:





I have no doubts that the Rip van Wafel will be delicious.. but I am so bummed about not getting the Alo water. That is what I was most looking forward to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now it's in my head and I don't want to buy them in bulk and end up not liking them! lol  Must track the Alo water down...!


----------



## Souly (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box early, here's what I received:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing! Sorry your bummed - I hope you find it somewhere.

This box is so much better than last month. Maybe I will give them another month.


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Sorry your bummed - I hope you find it somewhere.
> 
> This box is so much better than last month. Maybe I will give them another month.


 No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  After browsing through box pictures from previous months, I am definitely feeling better (I think I would have hated last months box!). Overall I'm pretty happy with what I received - the boyfriend and I are having fun trying everything out so it makes the $7/mo worthwhile for me 






Just really hoping their shipping schedule becomes more consistent so I don't feel like I need to stalk their Facebook/my e-mail/my mail man/mailbox/etc. ha ha


----------



## catipa (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gigishark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol was chewy but good


I tried it over the weekend and I really liked it.  Not bad at all.


----------



## catipa (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're actually aloe pulp! But the texture is very similar to watermelon and the water is seriously yummy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried it and I liked it, not bad at all.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 1, 2013)

Finally some acknowledgement on Goodies Co.'s end!

"Dear Subscriber,

 Our mission is to help you discover new snacks youâ€™ll love. Part of our mission is to provide the best product and service possible, including getting your Taster's Box to your doorstep before the end of the month. Unfortunately, this month we were delayed in creating and shipping boxes, and your March Taster's Box is slated to arrive in April. Please accept 150 Goodies points (300 loyalty points = a free tasterâ€™s boxes) for this inconvenience.   Thank you again for your patience, feedback, and understanding, and we hope you enjoy your March Tasterâ€™s Box.  Please email [email protected] if you have any questions or concerns. Sincerely and apologetically,The Goodies Co. Team"
Timing really is everything--I feel like all they needed to do was send a preemptive "sorry, this month's box will be running behind schedule"


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 1, 2013)

So with the "we're sorry for the delay" email (150 pts) the survey (105 pts) i'm up to the free box already so i redeemed that one for april, hopefully that one arrives on schedule. my march box arrives tomorrow I think.

it was weird, i had suspended for april last week since we still hadn't gotten our boxes and i didn't want to be billed before getting it. but when i went back into my account it didn't show as such and it looked like it was going to bill me after all? anyone have this happen?


----------



## Souly (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So with the "we're sorry for the delay" email (150 pts) the survey (105 pts) i'm up to the free box already so i redeemed that one for april, hopefully that one arrives on schedule. my march box arrives tomorrow I think.
> 
> it was weird, i had suspended for april last week since we still hadn't gotten our boxes and i didn't want to be billed before getting it. but when i went back into my account it didn't show as such and it looked like it was going to bill me after all? anyone have this happen?


 I'm in the same boat. I emailed - will let you know when I get a response.


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally some acknowledgement on Goodies Co.'s end!
> 
> ...


 Hmm, I didn't get this email and don't have any "inconvenience" points when I log into my account.  :/


----------



## tulosai (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm, I didn't get this email and don't have any "inconvenience" points when I log into my account.  :/


 I think they only gave it to people who don't have their boxes yet.  Evidently they were the only people 'really' inconvenienced this month. grr.


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## morre22 (Apr 1, 2013)

I just got that email too and with those points and the ones I have I had 368 points so I redeemed my free box for April. If this box isn't good I will probably be canceling. I'm still waiting on my box, it says it should be here Wednesday.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 1, 2013)

yeah they only emailed it to people who aren't actually getting the March boxes in March. sucks if you got yours on the saturday though, and you missed the 150 pts by a couple days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they only gave it to people who don't have their boxes yet.  Evidently they were the only people 'really' inconvenienced this month. grr.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anybody know what some of the other rewards are? Of course there is the free box one but there are three other rewards boxes on the point redemption page...


----------



## Totem (Apr 2, 2013)

Got the 150 points too. Guess box #1 is the last to arrive. My April box is free and I'll have another free one coming in another 3 months I guess. My Graze box is three weeks late too. What's up with these foodie boxes?


----------



## morre22 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the 150 points too. Guess box #1 is the last to arrive. My April box is free and I'll have another free one coming in another 3 months I guess. My Graze box is three weeks late too. What's up with these foodie boxes?


I am just happy that they did something about the super late boxes. I don't mind as much about it being so late since I get my next box free lol. Although, I still think that others should have received the extra points as well, such as the people who got their boxes Saturday. I like getting box 3 they seem to always ship out first lol


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody know what some of the other rewards are? Of course there is the free box one but there are three other rewards boxes on the point redemption page...


 I am wondering the same thing.  When I hover over the first reward box, it says "You unlocked 1 free month.  Redeem 300 points now, and your next Goodies Co. Taster's Box is on us! Or, continue to build points for other redemptions."  but it doesn't say what the others are!  I think I am going to hold out for awhile instead of redeeming right now ...


----------



## KayEss (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am wondering the same thing.  When I hover over the first reward box, it says "You unlocked 1 free month.  Redeem 300 points now, and your next Goodies Co. Taster's Box is on us! Or, continue to build points for other redemptions."  but it doesn't say what the others are!  I think I am going to hold out for awhile instead of redeeming right now ...


I emailed them about it and this was the response:

Quote:

Hi Kara-Congratulations!!!

At this time, we only have one reward (free box) in place. We haven't had any conversations about future redemption options, so its probably months away before anything else will be available. Along those lines, we'll make sure other redemption options are proportionately equal from a point standpoint. If I were you, I'd unlock a free box today!

Thanks for being a part of the Goodies family!

Cara


----------



## morre22 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got my box today! I actually really like it and will stick with the company for now. I thought the Rip Van Waffle thing was delicious!! The only product I don't like is the blueberry nut bar thing and that is because I am allergic to blueberries lol


----------



## Totem (Apr 2, 2013)

Received my box today too. I wish I had gotten the watermelon drink! I'm saving my mini waffle for my coffee tomorrow which reminds me I gotta go buy some coffee tonight at Target. Uh, I'm lazy but I'll need my crack in the morning.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today too. I wish I had gotten the watermelon drink! I'm saving my mini waffle for my coffee tomorrow which reminds me I gotta go buy some coffee tonight at Target. Uh, I'm lazy but I'll need my crack in the morning.


I loved the mini waffle! Let us know if you like it =]


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 3, 2013)

I got my box last night (#1) and I think it's way better than February's

I mean I still don't think it matches the quality of the first couple but I think that's generally a box trend. Count me in with those that think the box looked really big with so little inside lol but:

I'm excited for the jam, I keep forgetting to buy some and I'm always tempted by this one

The Newton's went straight to the bf, I've never cared for them but he enjoys them

Breakfast drink, never tried one, might as well try one now

Rip van Wafels will be had with tea soon

Overall happy about box, hoping April doesn't leave me waiting and that they are sorting that stuff out


----------



## Souly (Apr 7, 2013)

I actually really like this box. Much better than the last two months. I'm going to give them another chance. I ordered the alo drinks since I didn't get to try it.


----------

